# rancher 350 smoking



## BUTR KING (Oct 13, 2009)

How much clearance for connecting rod on the crank. I have a lot of side play. Pulled the head and jug to rebuild it, smoking bad. Want to make sure of the rod before putting on a new top end. Thanks


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

connecting rod bigend= 0.006-0.018 service limit = 0.05 mm
con. rod side clearance= 0.05-0.65 service limit = 0.8 mm


----------



## BUTR KING (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Wood Butcher


----------

